# Airbag Fault



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

Has anyone else experienced an airbag fault and if so was the dealer able to find the problem? Mine occured about 3 weeks ago. V8,1200 miles. Problem was found to be a connector under the drivers seat for the drivers airbag. VW instructed the dealer to clean the connector. You guessed it, two days later and the fault was back. I asked the SA if the bag would work correctly in the unfortunate case of an accident and was told that all the airbags except the drivers would work as designed and that the drivers might or might not work.
For the past 2 weeks the SA has been trying to get an answer from VW has to how to correct this problem but has gotten no response from VW.
I like the vehicle, have been very happy with the dealer, but I am concerned about driving the car with a fault on a major safety feature. I am also a little concerned that any company would not make correcting this problem a top priority. I am not wishing bad luck on myself but can you imagine what would happen if this car got in an accident and the airbag didn't deploy? 
So anyway, has anyone had the problem and if so what was the fix?


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (j2nh)*

I heard of a Touareg airbag fault that was repaired at my local dealer. I think it was the sensor that was replaced.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (j2nh)*

Haven't heard anything in here before but I think that 2 weeks is just WAY TOO LONG to wait for an answer. Especially on something as important as the airbag. Have you called the service department to see if they actually heard anything from VW or have they told you they'll call you when they heard from VW and you just haven't got the call yet?? 
meat


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (meatster)*

I call or email every other day. Agree that 2 weeks is way to long. According to the SA they did get an email back from VW with instructions on how to repair. They were not clear so they emailed back to VW for clarification. VW as of yesterday has not responded back to them. 
This is my first VW, so I am a little unsure of the process but it appears that on the Touareg directions for repair must come from VW via email. Does anyone know if that is correct?
I am giving them til Monday afternoon and them I plan on calling VW.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (j2nh)*

well for touaregs and phaetons, vw has setup a website (www.vwhub.com) for dealerships to get help "fast" when they are stumped and don't know how to solve something. They are supposed to get an answer from vwhub.com within 24-48 hours but that NEVER happens. The touareg is a new model for VW dealers and they have never seen anything as complex so they a very careful to not do anything they aren't sure of without VW's blessing. So to answer your question, yes, this is the process that plays out every time anyone takes their t-reg in for what seems like anything other than an oil change. The problem is VW isn't holding up their end of the deal in getting back to the dealerships in a timely manner.
meat


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (meatster)*

That makes sense. SA seems like a nice guy and is really trying. I think a call to VW on Monday afternoon is in order.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (j2nh)*

You might want to discuss getting a loaner with a working airbag until they fix yours. That idea might inspire faster action.


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (Outrageous)*

Phond dealer this AM. VW has called for the replacement of connectors for the drivers side airbag. SA is ordering a replacement airbag "just in case". Scheduled for Thursday AM. Will keep the board posted on outcome in case it happens to someone else.


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (j2nh)*

1 hour to fix. 4 connectors and a plug. So far so good. Excellent service from dealer today. 2500 miles and 2 minor problems. Airbag fault and trailer lights software. Other than that no issues. My answer to the short range on the remote is not to use it. Proximity senosr has worked flawlessly. Key gets near the car and everything unlocks.


----------



## huyqp (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (j2nh)*

2200 miles, today had an "airbag fault." Might happenned after my wife hit a curb, not sure. Will call dealer in the morning. Wonder anyone else have this fault beside j2nh?


----------



## brettts (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Fault (huyqp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huyqp* »_2200 miles, today had an "airbag fault." Might happenned after my wife hit a curb, not sure. Will call dealer in the morning. Wonder anyone else have this fault beside j2nh?

Yes, at 1,900 miles my Airbag fault sensor came on, for no apparent reason. I am calling my local VW dealer to schedule a repair. I'll let the post know what happens.


----------



## jc4511 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (brettts)*

Me 2.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (huyqp)*

All Airbag fault posters ...what are your VIN nos around please...like 20,000 series only? All areat arounbd 1500-2500 miles.
Cy


----------



## mwaddle (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Fault (jc4511)*

My Touareg has spent 4 of the past 5 weeks in the shop for just this problem.







Dealership had problems figuring it out.







Replaced the airbag first, 300 miles later same alert. This time they replaced the wire under the driver's seat and all has been well so far. 
They are sending me a check for two months worth of payments for my trouble.


----------



## Rob in CT (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (cybulman)*

Airbag fault on Tuesday







. The dealer returned the Treg Tuesday night. He said it was a bad connection under the seat.








Thursday morning (today) - airbag fault again







. The service mgr., who has been very responsive and accomodative, is calling VW central. I'm bringing the Treg back in on Monday







.
vin 31xxx.
~1600 miles.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (Rob in CT)*

airbag fault over the weekend. 1000 miles; vin 43xxx.
I'll bring it in tomorrow; dealer (who has sold a ton of T-regs) says they've seen it twice so far, with different root causes.
I brought this thread back from purgatory ... all you previous posters (wait, you're not posters; are you poster people? postmen? poster children? ok, back on track with this sentence







), what have been the problems/fixes?


----------



## GEB (Feb 17, 2004)

Same thing happened to my wife's after approx 2k miles. Dealership said was a connector under the drivers seat. The Treg's got about 3.5k on it now and the airbag light has yet to return.
04 Reflex Silver, P/A, Xenons, Conv. Pkg.


----------



## huyqp (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (GEB)*

mine is still in the shop for the last 12 days while I was on vacation. Apparently the service manager decided that it needs a new airbag and awaiting part. I'm coming in tomorrow to pick up a loaner.


----------



## mwaddle (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (huyqp)*

My dealer replaced the airbag first and then 300 miles later we were back. VW then told them to replace the wire under the driver's seat. Have about another 500 since the replacement wire and everything has been fine.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (sciencegeek)*

airbag update: got my T-reg back today after Boardwalk VW installed a new control module that was shipped to them overnight; they were actually very fast; they got it this morning and had the car ready for me this afternoon. it was vwhub that took some time getting back to them about what they should do (from Thursday morning until Friday aftenoon). let's see if that was it, so far so good. completely painless experience overall, service manager was efficient and curteous, and the in-house enterprise rental people who gave me a crappy loaner were nice, too.


----------



## Rob in CT (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (sciencegeek)*

replaced the wiring harness with a slightly longer harness. dealer said it was too taut causing the connector to slightly unseat. haven't had the problem repeat since.


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

Well, I got bit by this little gremlin today, and let me tell you, I am not too thrilled, as this is my first.








It happened this morning while making a turn and braking - not sure if it is a fluke or related to the turn and likewise a sensor.
I live in South Florida, called Gunther of Coconut Creek, which is where I tried to, but did not buy the car. So far the experience was good - they scheduled an appointment for the afternoon and set me up with a loaner.
While there, they are going to do the remote TSB. 
Admittedly, I am a little nervous - crossing the fingers they get it right and don't screw anything up in the process!








Car has 2350 miles, VIN 36xxx.
-BD
-----------
04 T-reg, V8, Campanella White, Anthracite interior, Air suspy, Boosted radio I, Inert gas headlights.

_Modified by BrunDog at 4:52 AM 2-24-2004_


_Modified by BrunDog at 4:53 AM 2-24-2004_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (BrunDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunDog* »_Well, I got bit by this little gremlin today, and let me tell you, I am not too thrilled, as this is my first.

Par for the course. Welcome to the club. Let's hope they can fix it for you quickly.
Now that I, too, have been bitten by one of those, I feel safe saying that I knew full well when I purchased this vehicle that this stuff will happen -- and you did, too.
Just hope we don't get one of the big mechanical problems or one of the many possible Dead Battery gremlins. Those seem to be the worst.


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*under siege*

Its been seven days since the airbag fault "yellow warning" landed our t-reg in the shop...By day two our buddies at vw service informed us they have identified our problem and solution. Unfortunately, they tell us our solution is in Germany in the form of a back ordered sensor. Furthermore, once it’s installed the t-reg will need to be sent out to get the driver seat re-upholstered….
Upon hearing this we tried to get the t-reg back for this part transport period but were told we couldn’t have it. It’s an “active safety” fault so they will not release the vehicle because of liability concerns. After extensive negotiations they agreed to provide $50 a day for a rental car from Enterprise. Of course they are expecting me to pay for it and bill them back for reimbursement In case you are wondering, $50 a day gets you a huge Chevy Tahoe that won’t fit in your garage (After two days we have traded it in for a Nissan Murano).
So to recap the first seven days… the t-reg is under siege, I have an interesting rental car that I have to pay for, I have un-interesting car payment I have to pay for…there dosen't seem to be an end in sight….


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

sciencegeek:
Yeah, you're right, I did know it before purchasing...

nicholi57:
WTF? Seat re-upholstered? Are they mad? I better not hear that crap from my service guys here - there will be some serious wrath if so. Sounds to me like they frigged something up - this should not be part of the service process.
-BD


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (BrunDog)*

I guess this thread was revived just in time. I got in my Touareg to come to work this morning, and I got it - AIRBAG FAULT!








I have just over 2000 mi on my V6, VIN 268xx. Seems to fit the pattern described above (1/29 - 2/2, by huygp, bretts, jc4511, and cybulman). Thought (was hoping) it might be a one time hiccup, but turned off and restarted a couple of times, same error.








I'll be calling the dealer in a bit to set up an appointment. I'll let you all know how it goes. From this thread, here's what I glean to be the possibilities:
Loose connection (doesn't appear to fix it for good);
Too short wiring harness (worked for some);
Control Module (seems to be back-ordered).
This is my first real problem with the TReg, and will be my first service experience in this car. I've been with my dealer for several years, and several other VW's, and they are usually pretty good, so I'm cautiously optimistic (but still have my fingers crossed!).



_Modified by 4x4s at 11:48 AM 2-24-2004_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

fourth possibility: a faulty airbag unit (an airbag itself, not the controller)


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: under siege (nicholi57)*

nicholi, which dealer are you using? I agree with brundog about how they mucked something up. I'd demand to see what they did. Ask them to show you. Also ask them to show you all the service records. Good luck.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_fourth possibility: a faulty airbag unit (an airbag itself, not the controller)


Yep, right, I forgot that one. Thanks..


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Okay, first quick update. Called the service department, and they said this is a new one for them. So I explained that I did some research and told him the four things it looks like it might be. The service rep seemed genuinely interested in what I found, and scheduled me for an appt. next Tuesday. I asked if they could do some research on thier end, in case they had to order parts. He said they could certainly look, but wouldn't know much until they hooked it up to the computer and looked for fault codes. So, I offered to swing by so they could do that today, and be more prepared for next Tues. I'll be going by in just over an hour from now, after the Touareg tech get's back from lunch (my dealer is only 5 minutes away from my office, so that's handy). He also said they could set me up in another car, in case it might be more than a day - didn't get the specifics on what yet, but I'll probe that when I go at 1:30.
I know it was just a phone call so far, but they are saying the right things. - So far, so good.... more this afternoon.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Afternoon update:
Took the TReg over for the Service Manager and Touareg tech to check the fault codes. They found code 01520. SM described to me that this code indicates an intermittent fault in the drivers side airbag. They checked the connector and the wiring harness, and said that my TReg benefitted from the running production change - the harness is plenty long so as not to cause undue stress. The procedure with code 01520 calls for a 'guided diagnostic procedure' - according the the SM, this can take anywhere from 2-4hrs (or longer), and may involve several back and forths with VWoA experts. Only after this procedure will they know which parts to order, if any.
So, I'm set up for a Tuesday appointment, and will be provided with an Enterprise rental (not sure what - hopefully not a POS!). SM indicated that it is quite possible that everything will be done Tuesday, but thought arranging the rental would be best, just in case. Enterprise sends a rep to the dealer, and they take care of everything there.
While there, I checked on my order of an ashtray/smokers kit. I had asked my salesman to order this when I bought the TReg in December. The base V6 does NOT come equipped with an ashtray, instead there is an open bin where it would be. And apparently, VW didn't anticipate anyone wanting one, because this doesn't look like a typical accessory to order. They didn't have any record of my order (but maybe the sales guy didn't tell them who it was for?). They ordered the parts, as if it was a replacement for a TReg equipped with one. It will be interesting to see if it all goes in okay.
As I was waiting, both the Sales Manager and the General Manager greeted me by name, and said if there was anything I needed to make things go smoothly, to let them know. (I didn't push to get the Phaeton as a loaner, I think I'll save that for something more serious!







) They and the Service Manager were very friendly, and accomodating.
So at this stage, still so far, so good. More later...


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

Thought I'd hit you guys with an update...
Note that I dropped off my vehicle yesterday at 2:00pm, a scheduled time that they gave me which was three hours after I called, which was 30 seconds after the fault displayed.
Called today at 6:00 pm for a status and guess what? They had not even looked at the vehicle yet.
So that explained why I was able to get an appointment so quickly - they weren't going to actually WORK on the car just yet.
Anyway, while I am disappointed, at least I have a ride (Jetta) and I don't have to be concerned with vehicle safety (if you assume the Jetta is as safe as the Touareg, and with the 2000 lb weight difference, you can't).
Damn, I hope this is fixed easily without f*cking up someting else in the car... I really do hate being a guinea pig!








-BD


_Modified by BrunDog at 1:05 AM 2-25-2004_


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

It's me again, time for another update.
Nothing.
Well, that's it. Called again today. SM said that they had to order the harness under the seat, should be in in another day or two. We'll see.
-BD


----------



## huyqp (Jul 9, 2003)

*My update*

well I bought the treg back to the dealer on 1/29 with the airbag fault, they reset the fault, special order "side airbag" part #7L0880239-D on 1/30. I took the car home, two days later the light came back on. Dropped the car off at the dealer on 2/6 before going off on vacation. Came back on 2/16, part not yet arrived, went to pick up a loaner, offerred a jetta. I went to speak to the sales manager, asked for a touareg, was then given a V8 with 19" wheel, look like an executive vehicle with less then 1K mile on it but has a big rear headrest, so must be old. 
Anyway, picked up my own car today, they replaced the side airbag, and replaced the carpet trim at the base of the driver seat which was also special ordered at the same time as the airbag. Thought about asking for the remote TSB fix, but worry that they might screw it up. Will try to live with the short range remote for awhile longer. Will keep ya'll update if the airbag ghost reappear. 
Glad to have it fixed, glad to put miles on their v8 instead of mine










_Modified by huyqp at 11:55 AM 2-26-2004_


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

It is clear to me that there is a consistent problem occuring. 
What worries me is the inconsistent fixes the dealers are trying.
Since many of these fixes are not working (the problems repeat), this obviously means that they really don't know where the problem is arising from. Nice to be the beta testers, isn't it?
-BD


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (BrunDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunDog* »_It is clear to me that there is a consistent problem occuring. 
What worries me is the inconsistent fixes the dealers are trying.

You think all airbag faults are due to a single problem? I don't think so. The fixes are "inconsistent" because different problems require different fixes.


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (j2nh)*

It’s now day 11.... Can't remember what my t-reg looks like (I think it's grey)... Still no idea when it may be coming back…Looking for some suggestions on a course of action. 
The dealer who is "holding" my t-reg “for my own protection” cannot / will not tell me when the airbag sensor is coming in. They say they don't want to speculate as it is back ordered and they have no visibility to when it will even be sent (This seems crazy to me). I can’t believe these guys expect to steal sales away from bmw, jeep, etc. with this type of service (or lack of it). Maybe this is the real reason the “pepper” costs more…the service.
Don't get me wrong, I love my t-reg (the reason I’m ranting a bit)...but at this point I'm not sure what to tell people who ask me about it...
So, anyone have any recommendations on how to voice my concerns to V of A???


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (nicholi57)*

nicholi57
You need a new dealer.
I originated this thread and two trips to the dealer and it was fixed. Granted, that was one more trip than it should have taken but 11 days is ridiculous! I would immediately involve someone at VW and demand some satisfaction. In todays world you can get anything you want by 10:00 tomorrow. Pull the sensor out of one on the lot if nothing else.
This is a new vehicle for crying out loud!
Jim
04 Touareg V8 all the stuff including an AIRBAG
01 996
04 WRX


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

Sorry geek - I don't buy that. If the error is due to inconsistent causes, then there would be inconsistent faults, too. And you will notice that problems people post here are very similar from one vehicle to the next.
Besides, like I said, why are people having their issue "fixed", only to find them arise again?? Let's see... could it be that they never actually fixed?? Noooo, say it isn't so!!
C'mon, bro. This is an engineering issue, not a manufacturing one. I am assuming you work for a dealer.
-BD


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh, and an update. Dropped the vehicle off three days ago. They knew they were going to fix the airbag fault and the remote range.
Called yesterday only to find that they needed to order more parts, specifically the wire for the remote TSB, and that should be done today (Friday). My question is, if they knew they were going to do this, why didn't they order everything at the same time?
Still not rocket science.
Oh, and hold on to your hat - no call today saying where they were in the process, besides my asking the service manager very clearly and nicely that he call me to let me know the status.
I hope they do surveys, becaue this one is going to sting a little.
And I will be selecting a different service manager next time. There is nothing worse to me than keeping me in the dark and not following through on your (very easy) promises to call.
-BD


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (BrunDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunDog* »_Sorry geek - I don't buy that. If the error is due to inconsistent causes, then there would be inconsistent faults, too. And you will notice that problems people post here are very similar from one vehicle to the next....

I may have overlooked something, but the problems reported here all seem to be just "AIRBAG FAULT" in the MFI (that's what I have). There are several air bags in the TReg: front driver and passenger; side driver and pasenger; side curtains; etc. Each of these have their own sensors, connectors, wires, etc.
The observed warning is too general to conclude that there is one, and only one cause to all of the problems.
I'm not happy that I have this issue, but I understand that my service department will need some time to diagnose the problem properly and not just guess at the solution based on someone elses "AIRBAG FAULT" warning message.
Now if they muck around too long before giving me any answers, I'll be much more pi$$ed. But I do intend to give them a chance...



_Modified by 4x4s at 11:06 PM 2-27-2004_


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

OK, we'll see about this.
I expect to have mine back soon. But mark my words, I have zero confidence that the fault will not arise again. I hope I am wrong.
-BD


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (j2nh)*

I agree...it's all in the ability of the dealer to rustle up the parts, from VWOA or another dealer.
GET ANOTHER DEALER WHO WILL CO-OPERATE...and who will cannablize the part off a T-Reg, on the lot, or one of those comp loaners they all drive! 
SCREAM & SHOUT OR YOU WILL BE OUT!
Cy


----------



## Fred Garvin (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (BrunDog)*

I have had the Air Bag Fault hit twice in within 1,500 miles of each other. Should be fixed in another week long service call...


----------



## lovelander (Feb 21, 2004)

Well I just joined a very bad club...airbag fault at 2450 mileage, v-8, 28xxx vin... out of the blue. I will pass along the 4 possibilities to dealership and see how they respond after its vagged.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (lovelander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lovelander* »_Well I just joined a very bad club...airbag fault at 2450 mileage, v-8, 28xxx vin... out of the blue. I will pass along the 4 possibilities to dealership and see how they respond after its vagged.

Sorry to hear it, but welcome to the club. Interseting, similar VIN range as me (268xx) and others who have this issue.


----------



## lovelander (Feb 21, 2004)

4x4? Without getting into the whole thread about the remote, is there a TSB on it that you are confident in letting the dealership fix it now?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (lovelander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lovelander* »_4x4? Without getting into the whole thread about the remote, is there a TSB on it that you are confident in letting the dealership fix it now?

I'll be talking to the service manager when I drop my TReg off Tuesday for the Airbag fault diagnosis. I'll ask him about doing the remote range TSB at that time. Assuming they have the parts on hand, and experience with the fix, I'll have them do it. Otherwise, I'll wait another month or two until my 5K service.
I'll update here as things happen (or not, as the case may be).


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (nicholi57)*

Update: day 14.... Out of the blue I get a call today telling me the t-reg is ready to be picked up.
Spoke with them yesterday and no mention the part was even in.
Weird.
I guess I should just be glad it's ready to be picked up...but I can't seem to shake the feeling of "what the @#$% is VW thinking"!
Of course they reminded me to bring my rental car receipt so it can be submitted to VW of A for reimbursement...
I'm betting that will take even longer than two weeks...
Apparently “service” is on back order also…
Crazy.


_Modified by nicholi57 at 11:37 AM 3-7-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (nicholi57)*

Dropped the TReg off this morning for my scheduled fix on the airbag fault. I was greeted by the service manager, and asked about also doing the remote range TSB. He advised the service rep to put it down on the work order, but wasn' sure if he had all the parts in stock - it sounded like they hadn't done this fix before.
The Enterprise rental agent was also waiting for me (my dealership apparently doesn't have a fleet of VW loaners). She was very pleasant, and I was in and out of the service department in 1/2 an hour. I drove away in a Nissan XTerra - I'm not sure if the "sort-of-SUV" for a "real-SUV" (Touareg) was intentional or not, but it really makes me appreciate the TReg! The XTerra got me where I needed to go, but it's a really utilitarian, has a dumb name, and a very harsh ride. _The remote works from at least 150 feet though!_
I got a call around 4:00 from the SM. The airbag fault is fixed (or so they say). At that time, the dash was torn apart for the remote fix, and they had to overnight order one part to complete this fix. From his description it sounded like the "butt splice" part. The SM sounded pretty confident that it would be available first thing tomorrow morning, and that I could pick up my TReg mid-morning tomorrow. If I hear of any problems getting the part, I'll make a run to Radio Shack, and buy a butt-splice myself to give them.
So, sounds good at this point. I'll post more details tomorrow after I pick it up and see how things work. I'll be as detailed as possible on the work done for the airbag fault, and will follow up here, or on the remote range thread about that.
I will be glad to turn in the XTerra - better than walking, but nowhere near a good substitute for the TReg.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (4x4s)*

Picked up the TReg today. Here's the update on my airbag fault.
As posted above, I had stopped by quickly last week for them to check the fault codes. The code then indicated that a "guided diagnostic procedure" was needed to narrow down the problem. They wisely chose NOT to clear the fault then, so they could run the procedure at my servicing appointment.
Well, when they ran the procedure yesterday, it called for them to "pin" the harness. As described by the service tech, Steve, this means to replace pins in various connectors in the airbag wiring harness in a prescribed order, and re-test for the fault. The assumption being that a bad pin, or bad connection to a pin would be the problem, and if the fault did not reappear, then the problem is solved. Steve was not comfortable with this method of diagnosis, as it seems to be stabbing in the dark. Before he wasted time (and frustration for both he and I) he cleared the fault and tested again without changing any pins. Unsuprisingly, the fault did not reappear.
Now, Steve could have changed some pins and told me the problem was fixed, or be honest and tell me he could not pinpoint the problem. He chose the latter. As he explained, the airbag wiring harness is squeezed in pretty tight under the drivers seat along with the battery and another fuse box. He told me he thinks the cover for this is just a bit to tight for how much is under there, and that it would be very easy for seat movement to bend the connection just enough for a momentary open circuit that could cause an intermittent fault. If that's the case, then "pinning" the harness, or replacing parts is a waste of time.
So, my fault has simply been cleared, with no definitive cause. But I have a very plausible explination from an open and honest service tech who I trust (Steve has been servicing my various VW's for 10 years). Finally, Steve said that if the fault came back, he would replace both the wiring harness, and the airbag itself. According to the procedure, if the "pinning" process does not fix the issue, they are to replace the airbag - but do this last. Instead of the tedious hit or miss pinning process Steve would just replace it all in one visit, to save time for him and I.
While I would have liked a more definitive answer, I am very happy with my service experience. Quick, methodical, efficient and honest. And I'm glad to be out of the XTerra they got me from Enterprise - only had it one night, but makes me appreciate the TReg that much more.
BTW - I had the remote range TSB fix done while it was in. Increased range from 10 ft to more than 65 ft. More details on another thread after I have tested it more from various angles.
Alan


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

ok.. friday night i started up my t-reg and had the airbag fault.. i just had it in the dealership for 5k service.
on monday i'll give them a call and see what i have to do...
aasun


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (aasun)*

make sure to be aware of the different possible causes, all of which (I think) are mentioned in this thread. Good luck, may it be a quick fix.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

Update from me then. It's been almost three weeks since I picked up my T after having the airbag fault cleared (see above). I have had no more instances of this problem. It seems that Steve was correct - it was likely a one time anomaly, that doesn't reset itself.
So, there is hope for you all. (Of course I'l probably go down to the garage in the morning and see this fault again, now that I am so confident!







)


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

i just called my dealership to schedule the service for the fault.. they are telling me that it will take AT LEAST half a day for them to diagnose the problem.
these multiple services and problems are becoming an inconvenience..
aasun


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (aasun)*

Well the airbag fault gremlin just hit me. Ugg. Have to call monday now and figure out what the heck is wrong.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Would be interesting to know if the people with airbag faults change the position of their seats often, have their seat in an extreme rearward position or use the feature where the seat rolls all the way back when you enter/exit the vehicle?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Update from me then. It's been almost three weeks since I picked up my T after having the airbag fault cleared (see above). I have had no more instances of this problem. It seems that Steve was correct - it was likely a one time anomaly, that doesn't reset itself.
So, there is hope for you all. (Of course I'l probably go down to the garage in the morning and see this fault again, now that I am so confident!







)

Sometimes I just hate irony! I may have jinxed myself with my last post.
I got my flashlight Wednesday and put it in the car that night. Thursday morning, the airbag fault is back. Dang!
I do not move the seat at all. I do have the seat all the way back, and all the way down (I'm a fairly big guy). Besides 'normal' enter and exit, there was no unusual movement around the drivers seat.
I'll be going back to the dealer soon, to get the harness and airbag unit replaced. It should be a quick visit first, to get the error code checked and cleared, and get the parts on order. Then a more lengthy visit later, to replace the parts.


----------



## kukuachu (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I got the Airbag fault Friday night, and my seat has not been moved in a month. Just drove home from work, parked it in the driveway. Went out about an hour later and when I cranked it "Bing."
I have a Tuesday appointment with the dealer to "fix" it. We will see


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

What did you expect? Your tech did not change anything, so naturally the problem was going to come back.
Remember that since the airbag is part of a critical safety system, any fault is latched - meaning that if the fault is issued, it will never self reset. It needs to be purposefully cleared.
I had my harness done at around the same time you did yours, and so far the problem has not resurfaced. I hope for us both this ends up in our rear view mirror forever...
-BD


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (BrunDog)*

True, nothing was replaced, and I am not really suprised. I did understand my tech's explination, and considered it plausible, so was willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. Also based on that discussion (summarized in a previous post) I expect that the harness and airbag replacement should ultimately solve the problem.
Now, if I see reports here that harness replacement does not cure the problem for others, I will have more to be concerned about.








Hope you fix sticks!


----------



## herzka (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I have had the airbag fault and do not use the seatback feature or even move my seat, and do not have my seat in the extreme rearward postion. My dealer replaced my driver's seat aribag about 2k ago, and the fault has not returned.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (herzka)*

Well my can is back at the dealer for the Airbag Fault. Just got a call and they need it at least another day to diagnose. So they are trying to set me up with a loaner. This is getting aggravating!


----------



## jim.bresee (Nov 25, 2003)

*Mine is back*

Had airbag fault 2 weeks ago - they said was wiring harness under the seat.

Airbag fault is now back.

Sigh.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Mine is back (jim.bresee)*

Just got the Treg back yesterday from the Airbag fault. They said the wiring harness underneath the seat got friad (SP). So they did something to it? Not sure exactly what. Paperwork is getting mailed to me. But the Airbag warning is off for now. Lets see if it comes back on.


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Mine is back (spikeital)*

To all of you who have an airbag fault in which the dtc stored is for the drivers seat airbag igniter (high resistance), the most common repair I perform is this: the harness for the airbag under the seat has two visible connectors. the wiring to one at the rear is routed too tightly and stretches the gold connector terminals to the point that a poor connection occurs and sometimes an open circuit (seen as high resistance by the control module) If you have VAG-COM, you can access the measuring value block in address 15. (MVB 006 field 1) It will read "correct" if all is ok, and "too large" if circuit is open. On very few of these instances, I am lucky to see "too large" and can easily see it change to "correct" just by barely jiggling the connector indicating the problem in the connections. This is why the dealer can't always duplicate the problem and the scan tool/information leads us down the wrong path (e.g. airbag replacement when no other problems are found). The open circuit might have happened for just a split second-very hard to diagnose when all mvbs are ok unless i am aware of a common problem like this one. So the fix is to replace the wires with terminal ends and extend the wiring a few mm so it's not stretched. I haven't seen one come back with the same problem yet and have done about 7 vehicles so far. I'm sorry for all of you having problems with dealers and hope you realize some of us care about VW's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Mine is back (fauvaydoc)*

Fauvaydoc, this sounds like a great fix. Is there a process where service technicians can submit their ideas to VW as a possible TSB? 
If this were tried for all the reported Airbag Faults, I bet many would be resolved, service departments and VW would save time and money, and many more customers would be very happy.
My hat is off to you. 
I'm printing this out to take to my service tech. He alluded to the same problem you describe, but said if my fault came back he would replace both the harness and airbag. Frankly, I'd rather not have this much changed if a simple fix like yours works.


----------



## egriffin (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (BrunDog)*

Same problem with my V8 T-reg, vin# 35000 or so, 5300 miles. Found to be drivers side seat airbag. After 10 days (I was on vacation) the dealer got in the wrong part and now says there is a national backorder on the correct part. They offered a loaner, but I have not needed it yet. 
Ed


----------



## jim.bresee (Nov 25, 2003)

*Airbag again*

Airbag fault again!
This is after the wiring repair in the seat.
Also, they replaced the compass module... but it still flashes.
They claim it is because the car has a cell phone installed. They could not explain why they thought the cell phone was responsible, but they tried to de-install it to prove it, and found it was plugged into the radio - they said it could be causing problems with the NAV too.
I told them to put it back the way they found it and I would live with the flashing compass.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Airbag again (jim.bresee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jim.bresee* »_Airbag fault again!
This is after the wiring repair in the seat. ...


Was the wiring repair in the seat a replacement of the harness, or the repair described above by fauvydoc (on 4/7)?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Airbag again (jim.bresee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jim.bresee* »_They claim it is because the car has a cell phone installed. They could not explain why they thought the cell phone was responsible, but they tried to de-install it to prove it, and found it was plugged into the radio - they said it could be causing problems with the NAV too.


Stupid dealer! Of course they cannot explain how two audio wires installed into the correct pins of the audio plug and one mute wire installed into correct pin of the input plug affected your compass. It doesn't. If they would look at the pin diagram on the back of the radio they would see that is what the pins were designed for *AND are used by the OnStar system if you had that*. Dealers that place blame on the customer really bother me.
Do you think we should start a thread that says that you cannot buy this car if you intend to use a CELL PHONE in the car? Would VW like that?? That is what your dealer is telling you. *Do not buy this car if you intend to use a cell phone in the car because it interferes with the car's function. *










_Modified by spockcat at 10:15 AM 4-24-2004_


----------



## Widman (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Fault (j2nh)*

I had a reading in the MFI that said "airbag fault". I have a v8 vin#45000+ and have 2,000 miles. The problem was the drivers seat air bag, which they had in stock and replaced. It may also had to do with the device that deploys the airbag. 
This is the only problem I have had with the car. It has been trouble free otherwise.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Airbag again (jim.bresee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jim.bresee* »_Airbag fault again!
This is after the wiring repair in the seat.
Also, they replaced the compass module... but it still flashes.
They claim it is because the car has a cell phone installed. They could not explain why they thought the cell phone was responsible, but they tried to de-install it to prove it, and found it was plugged into the radio - they said it could be causing problems with the NAV too.
I told them to put it back the way they found it and I would live with the flashing compass.

Jim, these guys are a$$es and idiots.
I refer you to Self Study Program 298, "Electrical System", in which it is clearly stated that the three CANs are separated so when one fails, the others can continue to function. The three are infotainment, convenience, and drive train. Airbag controller is part of the drive train network. It's absolutely ludicrous to suggest this has anything to do with the cell phone.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Airbag again (jim.bresee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jim.bresee* »_Airbag fault again!
This is after the wiring repair in the seat.
Also, they replaced the compass module... but it still flashes.
They claim it is because the car has a cell phone installed. They could not explain why they thought the cell phone was responsible, but they tried to de-install it to prove it, and found it was plugged into the radio - they said it could be causing problems with the NAV too.
I told them to put it back the way they found it and I would live with the flashing compass.

Rather than fix the problem, your dealer has decided to place blame on something that makes no rational sense whatsoever. The first words that come to mind for your dealer are: *cranial rectal inversion*.
This problem is obviously spockcat's fault since he got us all hooking up cell phones to the radios.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Airbag again (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_*cranial rectal inversion*.

HAHAHAHAHA!!! LMAO!
The dreaded CRI syndrome! AAAAAHHHHHH! Run!


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*twice the fun*

here we go again.... the fix lasted 800 miles and 45 days. the last time they "fixed" the airbag fault they had our t-reg for 11 days (and they still haven't reinbursed me for the rental car). not looking forward to this next "fix" as judging by the this thread they're no closer to a real fix. not sure what i'm going to do this time... i guess i'm hoping it will go away... but something tells me i should prepare myself for two weeks of nissan rental car... again.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: twice the fun (nicholi57)*

nicholi, which dealer do you use?


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: twice the fun (sciencegeek)*

royal motors sf, but wouldn't call it using them.. more like being used... bought the t-reg at sonnen..but didn't feel like braving a bridge every time i needed some service. lesson learned.


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: twice the fun (nicholi57)*

Just got mine back (for the second time)! First time was on the driver's side, this time was on the passenger side. Passenger side parts were backordered, so it took 15 days.


----------



## Leo Yudysky (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Fault (j2nh)*

I had the airbag fault very soon after purchase. It came in after lowering/adjusting the drivers seat. It stayed in! Took it to the dealer and he ordered a new airbag, and harness and sensor. He replaced all these items and the fault never came back.
It took a week to get the parts and a day to put them in.


----------



## DANBURY VW-PASSAT (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (j2nh)*

About the airbag fault, tell them to check the wire harness. We had one at the Dealership that I work at. We replaced it . Its works now. The mechanics here are great. Good luck


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (DANBURY VW-PASSAT)*

..... 6235 miles and i just got the airbag fault... the ironic thing is.... it appeared while comiing back from shopping for tomorrow's get together








does that mean my car is unsafe to drive 130miles to mdjak's place?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (hotdaymnitzbao)*

You'll be fine. Just drive it really fast. Then it won't take as long.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (bravocharlie)*

this sucks man








my dealer is already sick and tired of seeing me there every 2 days


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Christina, the typical cause of the Airbag fault is an intermittent open circuit in the connection between the controller and the airbag unit itself. As it has been described, you get an ever-so-quick open circuit and the fault is registered and displayed. Since this is a "safety" thing, the fault does not clear even though the circuit is probably now working okay. My tech assured me that _in this circumstance, the airbags will work._
So, as long as what you are seeing is this same typical error, you will be okay driving. (And we can compare airbag faults too - mine has been back for a while now!)
When you take it in for service, they will read the fault, scratch their heads a bit, clear the fault, and order parts - probably a harness and an airbag unit - maybe a controller too. It was explained to my that they cannot stock airbag parts due to the hazardous materials in them - they have to order from a warehouse.
See you this afternoon!


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Airbag Fault (4x4s)*

have yall figured out what the problem was yet? I had the same problem come to me at the dealership i called techline, what i did was just did away with the connectors and spliced them togheter 2 weeks no problems yet


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Fault (A2sHAVeddubber)*

Just got a Airbag Fault, I was getting my car washed. After I drove it off the conveyor thing. I parked and hand dryed it, as soon as I got in I turned it on. It popped right up.
Touareg V6
5950 Miles
168xx VIN

Going to the dealer tomorrow with the following:
Please Check:
1. Loose connection.
2. Too short wiring harness.
3. Control Module.
4. Airbag Sensor
5. Faulty airbag unit:
("side airbag" part #7L0880239-D)

_Quote »_To all of you who have an airbag fault in which the dtc stored is for the drivers seat airbag igniter (high resistance), the most common repair I perform is this: the harness for the airbag under the seat has two visible connectors. the wiring to one at the rear is routed too tightly and stretches the gold connector terminals to the point that a poor connection occurs and sometimes an open circuit (seen as high resistance by the control module) If you have VAG-COM, you can access the measuring value block in address 15. (MVB 006 field 1) It will read "correct" if all is ok, and "too large" if circuit is open. On very few of these instances, I am lucky to see "too large" and can easily see it change to "correct" just by barely jiggling the connector indicating the problem in the connections. This is why the dealer can't always duplicate the problem and the scan tool/information leads us down the wrong path (e.g. airbag replacement when no other problems are found). The open circuit might have happened for just a split second-very hard to diagnose when all mvbs are ok unless i am aware of a common problem like this one. So the fix is to replace the wires with terminal ends and extend the wiring a few mm so it's not stretched. I haven't seen one come back with the same problem yet and have done about 7 vehicles so far. 
 


_Modified by mishref at 7:07 PM 5-10-2004_


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

Just dropped my car off, apparenlty VW released a new TSB regarding the Airbag fault. I will let you guys know what happened as soon as I get back.


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (mishref)*

My car is at the dealer right now, V8, vin 42xxx, 4300 miles. 
Airbag Fault popped up 3 times last week and then cleared itself from the MFI and tachometer. Last word is that they are going to replace an airbag, not sure which one yet. They expect the bag to come in this week.
Getting a little frustrated now with the car, bunch of small things (cd player,alignment,windshield,keyless entry,parking sensors, tpm and a few more) but it gets annoying now after 4 months...
Stephan


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_Just dropped my car off, apparenlty VW released a new TSB regarding the Airbag fault. I will let you guys know what happened as soon as I get back.

Any update on this? TSB number?


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

My car is still there, however I believe he meant the new tsb was the wiring harness. I will post details when I get the documentation back.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_My car is still there, however I believe he meant the new tsb was the wiring harness. I will post details when I get the documentation back.

Sorry to pester mishref, but any news on the TSB? I hope you have got your car back by now.


----------



## JBoz (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (j2nh)*

Just got mine back after dealer replaced the wiring harness under the driver's seat with an updated longer harness with heatshrink connectors to fix my airbag fault triggered re the side airbags. So far no recurrence of the fault. Also swapped out the TPM controller for an updated model that is supposed to cure past fault issues. Dealer is still waiting for the TSB service kit to do the remote range fix. Hopefully next week.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Fault (JBoz)*

I got my car back, they changed the wire harness. I just completed a 600 mile road trip to DC. So far no problems.


----------



## bigalgreek (May 16, 2004)

Guess I've joined this club too...I have a one week old V6 Treg with less than 500 miles on it and the light just went off. Thankfully there is a forum like there where I can get answers and commiserate with others. I really hope that after all the issues that you guys have been through that VW has this thing figured out and just replaces what's wrong, rather than keeping a vehicle for 2 weeks.


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

ugh.. so, i took in my touareg last week wed (5/12) for the airbag light. on thurs. they told me that they had to order the wiring harness and it could take 1 - 3 days. so i got a loaner... a jetta wagon. today (5/17), the dealer called me and said that it wasn't the wiring harness afterall.. after they replaced it, there was still an error.. the real problem is the airbag module.. that would take a FEW WEEKS to order, and that due to safety, they wouldn't let me have my car back until it was repaired.
so, the first thing i asked for was a different loaner car. tomorrow i'll pick up a loaner touareg.. it's not MINE, but at least i'll be in a comparable vehicle for the next month, while mine gets fixed.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (aasun)*

Hey guys I just got the AIR BAG light in the dash and MFI warning. I have read all the post regarding the short wiring harness and loose connectors. I have 53,000 miles will this be covered under warranty since so many people have had ths problem, or am I SOL? How much is a new harness and airbag unit? Any TSBs for this issue yet?


_Modified by Tahoe12 at 8:32 AM 9-6-2006_


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Tahoe,.....not sure what VW will do, but most mfr's will cover a known defect even if you are out of warranty.
Reason being is if you took them to court for not covering it, you would be able to show proof they knew about the defect and did not take action to fix it or recall it.
Stick to your guns and have them repair it at no charge.


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Tregger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tregger* »_Tahoe,.....not sure what VW will do, but most mfr's will cover a known defect even if you are out of warranty.
Reason being is if you took them to court for not covering it, you would be able to show proof they knew about the defect and did not take action to fix it or recall it.
Stick to your guns and have them repair it at no charge.

I might have a document that would help you... email me 


_Modified by nsho13 at 6:21 PM 9-6-2006_


----------



## TREGGUY (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (BrunDog)*

I had the airbag fault on my 04 and they tried unsuccessfully to fix it six times. I pushed for a buyback and I got an 06 two weeks later.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (Tregger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tregger* »_Tahoe,.....not sure what VW will do, but most mfr's will cover a known defect even if you are out of warranty.
Reason being is if you took them to court for not covering it, you would be able to show proof they knew about the defect and did not take action to fix it or recall it.
Stick to your guns and have them repair it at no charge.

Thanks guys. E-mail sent nsho13.
I take it this is a known issue but no official TSB for it







? I am sure my dealer will tell me they have never heard of it. That is just the way there are. 
Buyback for the airbag fault? Wow that is persistent. This is my only ride to work so I don't have the patience to leave it at the shop for days on end.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Airbag Fault (j2nh)*

You are not alone.
I have a 2006 V10 TDI with 1,200 miles on it that I have owned for a month and this morning the airbag fault light activated. I have an appointment next Wednesday, 8 August for a repair. I was told it is probably a sensor that needs replacing.
I will follow up with you on Wednesday with a hopeful solution.
Good luck with your Touareg.
Best
Jim


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

This was a known issue on 2004's. I have not had it yet on my 2006.
Hopefully this is an isolated incident.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Tregger)*

The fault showed up on my 07 at the Colorado Rally. This is first time that I have seen it. One guy had a vagcom which showed sensor on the passenger side. We cleared it, but came back one day later. Will let VW deal with it next week on 20k service. 
Rick


----------



## backdoc (Aug 14, 2004)

Not to revive an old thread but we have a '04 V8 that had the airbag TSB/Recall done at about 48k but never had a light. Now at 54k the air bag fault light came on. Hoping the dealer will good will it!


----------



## Original_337 (Nov 11, 2002)

Just skimmed thru the thread, does anyone know the TSB/Recall number? I brought my US spec 2-reg with me to England and also have a airbag light. I'm not looking forward to getting it fixed, seeing how it's over $2 to £1. Yikes.


----------

